# Is there any advantage to the Wyndham/ Worldmark credit card as an owner?



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Starwood AmEx is a great value for Starwood owners because you get 2X points for MF's, and those points transfer to airlines at a 25% bonus, so spend $30K (we will within 2-3 yrs) and get 60K points + 15K points bonus when transferred to an airline.  That's a great deal for me.  

So is there any advantage to the Wyndham credit card like that?  We spend quite a bit with Wyndham and WorldMark both.  So if there is an advantage to the card, I would be remiss to not get the card.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 16, 2013)

it is a label card than a loyal card IMO...Nothing sensational than an average card reward card. If it counts nights of stay like Hilton or Marriott, I could be top  elite anytime


----------



## ronparise (Jul 16, 2013)

The advantage is in being able to tell the salesman..."I already have one"


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Ron and Ben.  I am glad to know the card isn't worth much, because there are so many cards that are great, and I might be spreading it a bit thin.  

I love the Chase Bold Ink for the 5X points at office supply stores (including gift card purchases), and 5X on cellphone, home phone, business phone, cable TV and internet.  That's a lot of points per year on those.  The points transfer over to Southwest, too, on a 1-1 basis.  Rick started with 60K points bonus on that card.  

Just got the Southwest 50K point bonus card, too, and I am hesitant to try for the Southwest business card for the companion pass.  Chase apparently has a limit of 6 months between applications.  I may have to call them.  

The Carlson Card looks good, but hotels are not really where we stay, except near the airports for our Hawaii flights.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The advantage is in being able to tell the salesman..."I already have one"




And 'what's in your wallet?'


----------



## ronparise (Jul 16, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> And 'what's in your wallet?'



no credit cards, since the real estate crash a few years ago the banks insist I work with cash only. I have a paypal debit card that gives me 1% cash back. and since I use it to pay my considerable maintenance fees, 1% is at least a dinner out each month


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> no credit cards, since the real estate crash a few years ago the banks insist I work with cash only. I have a paypal debit card that gives me 1% cash back. and since I use it to pay my considerable maintenance fees, 1% is at least a dinner out each month




I primarily use Fidelity Amex, 2% cash back to pay utility bills..most others are churn regularly


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 17, 2013)

I also have a PayPal card. Actually, the 1% back pays for the PayPal cards I use to deposit the money, and since it is NOT a credit card, there are no interest or other charges. So, if I pay $16 for 4 deposits per month, and pay out $1600 in utilities and such, it balances out.

TS


----------



## BellaWyn (Jul 17, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love the Chase Bold Ink for the 5X points


Cindy:
The Chase cards also work well to get extra points when doing online shopping. If you go through your Chase Portal to purchase from major retailers it multiplies the standard 1% exponentially [retailer specific]. And, you do NOT need to use your Chase CC  for the buy. Recently did a Home Depot specialty purchase of $90 via the Chase Portal and received 333 reward points. Used my BofA for the buy, still got the Chase *cash-back* points.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I also have a PayPal card. Actually, the 1% back pays for the PayPal cards I use to deposit the money, and since it is NOT a credit card, there are no interest or other charges. So, if I pay $16 for 4 deposits per month, and pay out $1600 in utilities and such, it balances out.
> 
> TS



I dont understand "pay for deposits"  Are you talking about the 3% fee pay pal charges when someone (jn my case) pays me for a rental?  Thats the cost of doing business with credit cards

I got the card originally as a way to quickly get to the money folks pay me for my rentals, but now I use it for everything...Its tied to my bank account so that if there is nothing in the paypal account it goes to the bank for the money

I know that there are better deals, but most Ive seen are with credit cards, which I dont use. and for airline miles, which I also dont use, or even understand.. Cash back I get.


----------

